# Six Mile Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Same as last week.

O.K. put your rifles away and get out the ice fishing equipment

Ice is on and so is the walleye bite

Ice thickness will vary so please be cautious. Fish the Velva bay area, East end embankment, North Lake, Nelson Bay. All these areas are producing nice limits of walleye.

Good Fish'n 
Carey

www.sixmilecorner.com


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

2 of us fished the northeast end sunday morning from about 7:30 to 11:00. ended up with 2 keeper eyes and 2 perch. ice was 10 inches there but as i drove by on 83 the whole middle was still open water. caught the fish off a dropoff in 20 feet. wish i could have stayed and fished for the night bite(which i usually always do), but i had to head back to fargo... good luck


----------

